# Faucet cartridge



## pdxpearl (Dec 29, 2012)

Need help trying to locate this cartridge. Thanks


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a DELTA shower cartridge.  The blue color is a key to the model.  Readily available at Home Depot.  Here is how to replace:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjPicJxrd0w[/ame]

Take your original with you.  If you hae trouble, I have found the DELTA customer service people to be extremely helpful.  Just give them a call:  (800) 864-2555

GOOD LUCK  ....  and if the hot/cold does not work correctly, you installed the cartridge upside down.  Remove it, rotate it, reinstall.  Easy mistake to do.


----------



## pdxpearl (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for taking a look. The cartridge has numbers on side 010804 if that means anything


I went to Home Depot & Lowes to see if they could assist along with two plumbing supply shops.

I attached the faucet--it is not completely together as cartridge is out


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2012)

not sure but have a look
http://www.k35b.com/


----------



## pdxpearl (Dec 31, 2012)

Neal--how did you find it?  It really does look like the same cartridge.   I will contact them tomorrow


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a google image seach for fauset cartridge. The trick is to prove it is the right one before you order it. Expensive!!


----------



## pdxpearl (Jan 1, 2013)

Neal, I found the brand of the faucet through the site you provided:  La Torre /Cascade and the model is Tower Tech.  I still cannot figure out how to do google image search so that is my next project.  The pictures really helped you and me but plumber thought I was crazy to ask him to send me a photo of what he took and did not want photo of faucet for his search.

After waiting for two weeks for plumber, Greg of Premier plumbing in Portland to call me back, I can call him to tell him...

Thanks Lyndia


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 1, 2013)

Nealtw, if you can consistently go from a complex image to a verbal identifier,  you need to start charging!  
Real money!  
And you can quit your day job!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 1, 2013)

Wuzzat: I'm in Canada, our money is real.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2013)

Lyndia; When you go to google, top of page says search, images, maps, etc, just click on images.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Wuzzat: I'm in Canada, our money is real.



Things are becoming less real here in the US.  I want to move to NW Europe but my wife has not yet had enough of this place.  There are 18 countries less corrupt than where we live.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2013)

The grass is always greener somewhere else, but some of those countrys have legal grass.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2013)

nealtw said:


> The grass is always greener somewhere else, but some of those countrys have legal grass.


I worked with a person who did drugs.
  He told me, somewhat angrily, that "Reality is the punishment for those who don't do drugs."

BTW, I looked up his particular personality disorder and the outlook for his type is not good.  It wasn't difficult, his symptoms were pretty obvious. 

Plus, I guess I can add substance abuse to his file.    I've read that these types use drugs to self-medicate.

Anyway, we'll all see what 2013 brings!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 2, 2013)

Woah!  Reality is the light in the window for those on drugs, so they have a chance of finding home again.  I hate drugs because they corrupt everything, everyone, every value, every community, every nation.  --  End of rant  --


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2013)

I just herd somewhere that script drugs are just like guns. The U.S. uses half the worlds supply. Someone pass the cheetos.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 3, 2013)

The US is 5% of the world's population and consumes 25% of the resources and has a defense budget equal to the whole rest of the world.  Sumpin's out of whack.


----------

